# Twin Flex



## rickyd (May 17, 2017)

Long long long term project at least it's rolling


----------



## mike j (May 17, 2017)

Nice bones, looks like the hard part is done.


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2017)

Looking good in the early stages.


----------



## Scribble (May 17, 2017)

That's a dream bike right there !!


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 17, 2017)

That is awesome looking ride!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 22, 2017)

Nice Project!!!
One of My Favorite Ballooners!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 22, 2017)

Congrats, You have a great start on this. Please post your progress.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2017)

A few pics of Ty's awesome TF for inspiration! V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (May 27, 2017)

Made a trade


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice! I might have the chain ring in case you need it.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A few pics of Ty's awesome TF for inspiration! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 470599 View attachment 470600 View attachment 470601



That seat seat is real cool. Nice ride!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 17, 2017)

Are you going to keep it fenderless? These bicycles bottom out every time you hit a pot hole. You will have to replace the springs or use tension washers in key spots to stop that annoying occurrence. It is starting to look very nice. I see you found that elusive and expensive tank. Congrats!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Are you going to keep it fenderless? These bicycles bottom out every time you hit a pot hole. You will have to replace the springs or use tension washers in key spots to stop that annoying occurrence. It is starting to look very nice. I see you found that elusive and expensive tank. Congrats!




I suppose it depends on how much you weigh. I have three TFs and have never bottomed out. I have a set of John's springs and if you are above 200lbs you may want to contact him for a set otherwise you should be fine unless they are just wore out. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2017)

John's springs are definitely the way to go.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 17, 2017)

Bought John's springs couple weeks ago. Hoping to find a Huffman sweetheart sprocket before going forward, fenders maybe, the guard seems to be the big ticket item at this time. long term project no hurry here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Catfish had a Huffman aluminum guard for sale. First though was this originally badged as a Huffman brand or a Firestone? What is the serial number? What numbers are stamped on the back of the fork crown? V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Serial number, I see nothing that would denote a firestone badged bike. Of course badge was robbed. Two inch spacing on badge screws or rivets. ps back of fork stamped 4 8


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Early '38 bike--this actually surprises me to see one this early. I don't believe the Firestone specific numbers weren't used until '39 on these so you could badge this one either way safely. @37fleetwood may be able to shed more light on this one but those are my thoughts. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 31, 2017)

You could try posting a pic of the head tube and maybe there is a slight outline from the badge it had.

Shawn - great looking ride!!


----------

